# Lo loestrin pregnancy???



## Kmac0710

Hey ladies!! I am currently taking lo loestrin. I had a miscarriage at 7 weeks in December. We are waiting to try again. Last time I got pregnant on the nuvaring so I'm super paranoid about getting pregnant before my body is ready especially since I'm very fertile and have gotten pregnant before on birth control. Anyways. I usually ovulate within 5 days after my period. We had unprotected sex during those days. I'm 13 days until my next period and I started getting random nausea and heartburn, been extremely tired, waking up in the middle of the night because I have to use the bathroom, frequent headaches, sore breasts. Is this normal? Or could I have gotten pregnant. I'm on my 3rd pack of lo loestrin pills. Last period was February 26th and lasted until march 7.


----------



## Loubie_2012

Hi,

I'm also on this brand of pill (third pack too after being on dianette but stopping when I finish this pack)... not really sure but I doubt that you'd be having pregnancy symptoms this soon if you were pregnant. Was the time you had sex after your period - i.e. you're waiting for the period that would indicate whether you're pregnant or not? I'd wait and see if you miss your period and if you do do a test. I've been quite lucky changing over to this pill as I thought I would get some other side effects but only felt a bit nauseous to start with. I wouldn't expect you to get these kind of side effects after being on your third pack though - I would have thought your body might have adapted in that way by now but that it still might cause irregularities with cycles.... . My period has been coming a day earlier than it did with dianette and the last one only lasted 4 days and was really light so I had a bit of a scare but realised it must be just because of changing over - I don't think Lo Loestrin is as strong as dianette. All women's bodies react differently so it's hard to say. Fingers crossed you're ok!


----------



## Loubie_2012

Oh and also meant to say I'm really sorry about your loss:hugs: hopefully the next little bean sticks


----------



## Kmac0710

Yes we had sex towards the end of my period and several times after. I got pregnant on nuvaring. I swear my body hates birth control! That last period was ridiculous to. It lasted forever and it was super heavy the whole entire time. And then I had cramps for the next few days after. And then now I get super nautious after smells bad headaches. And all the other symptoms. I know it's best to wait to take a test. But still makes me paranoid lol. I'm not ready yet. We plan on trying again sometime towards the end of the year.


----------



## dvc2012

I have been on this brand of birth control for years. I missed a few pills and I got pregnant last year on it, so it's possible. When I first started them, my doctor did say it could take a few months to adjust to them though.


----------

